# Have you seen?



## wacobeshears (Jan 14, 2005)

Have you seen the way M1T prices have sky rocketed over the past few days.  It's crazy.  Most have already discontinued the product and those that haven't have went up a lot.  The old site I used to purchase some once before has went up about $20 a bottle.  Might as well go with the real thing and save some money.


----------



## tee (Jan 14, 2005)

M1T will be worthless soon.


----------



## wacobeshears (Jan 19, 2005)

Already is.


----------

